
Tough Job Interviews Make Candidates More Likely to Take the Offer - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tough-job-interviews-make-candidates-more-likely-to-take-the-offer-11582751675
======
songshuu
Sunk cost fallacy at work.

